# r600_dri.so missing [Solved]

## mgnut57

After getting help a little while ago which initially resulted in blocking xorg-1.18, I decided to do away with the closed-source ATI drivers and use the open-source Radeon driver. However, a few issues came up:

1. In order to get a usable display, I had to force the display resolution. It appeared that the screen extended to the left of the physical screen and because of this, I could not access the menus, etc.. So I forced a Monitor/Screen size in the xorg.conf.d directory. I thought that this should not be necessary today? 

2. On starting X, the Xorg.0.log file shows this error:

```
[    36.355] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

```

glxinfo shows a similar issue:

```
# glxinfo | more

libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so

libGL error: driver pointer missing

libGL error: failed to load driver: r600

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes
```

Direct rendering appears to be active (see above). Is the missing r600_dri.so file a real issue and if so, how do I to fix it?Last edited by mgnut57 on Tue Nov 15, 2016 6:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

You'll need to make sure your VIDEO_CARDS is updated with r600 and re-emerge media-libs/mesa

And dangit I need another pcie machine that I can play wit the new radeon oss driver...

----------

## mgnut57

Thanks. re-emerging mesa now.

Problem solved.

----------

